# Pioneer VSX-822-K review



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

Picked up from Amazon for $230, $150 discount since new models released.

Using 4 Bergtek HDMI 1.4 cables to connect sources and TV. Setup was pretty easy. MCACC works and does improve sound although there is no adjustment after other than bass/treble controls. 

Front speakers are vintage Hafler 300 towers and rears are JBL HLS410. No center or sub. Return to Forever bluray with dts hd sound was very naturalwithout the hyped up subwoofer boom from my old yamaha setup. Cheap subs just don't sound natural to me. I won't get room rattling explosions but that's ok. The Haflers go down to about 70hz strong, then fade out at 35hz testing with signal generator test. 


The one thing I do not like is that I can't set a surround mode for each input. So, if Dolby Digital or dts is present those are auto selected, that is ok. Stereo soundtracks for all inputs have to be stereo or decoded as pro logic or dts neo6. My old Yamaha would remember what surround mode I selected for each input. The DTS neo6 seems to sound the best compared to Dolby PLII.

Listening to flac files off my nas. Sounds pretty good although not as nice as my vintage h/k amps in the mancave stereo. Dts neo6 music seems to sound best. The mcacc eq really makes it better initially, have to do more pure direct listening. Sound retriever adds some pop to the music and doesnt seem obtrusive or fatiging to listen too on some jazz music. I need to try my h/k pm655 downstairs for comparison.

So far it is fulfilling my needs for the living room HT setup. Not as easy to use as my old Yamaha and I wish I could tweak the MCACC EQ settings. Sometime I'll use some test tones and my spectrum analyzer on my phone to see what MCACC is doing as far as EQ.

I do like the Android remote app for my phone, works pretty good. Easier to navigate internet radio stations with my phone over the remote control.


----------



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

I have noticed a vast improvement in sound presentation over my older Yamaha HTR6030. Watching Dancing with the Stars last night, I noticed a much better phantom center image, the vocals of the hosts was much clearer and less hollow sounding. The MCACC must have done a lot better job with speaker levels and distances than my manual setup with the Yamaha. The MCACC EQ was also good even though I wish I knew what it adjusted. 

I really like having all my HDMI sources run thru the AVR since I don't have to switch inputs on the TV anymore. The HDMI pass-thru is nice for watching Cable TV without having to turn the AVR on too.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Great info. Thanks for sharing your findings with us.:T


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

TeleMike,
Thank you coming back and sharing your thoughts and experience so far with the VSX-822.


> The MCACC EQ was also good even though I wish I knew what it adjusted.


Pioneer’s description of what MCACC does, click on link to see their demonstration:


When or if you do compare the 822 to your H/K, if not done in the same room with the same speakers your findings will be skewed.


----------



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

I am still not sure if MCACC is using a 5 band parametric EQ or jsut a 5 band graphic EQ. I hope it's parametric so it can adjust the Q in addition t frequency and level.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sad to say I don't believe the 822 w/ basic MCACC has these options.


telemike said:


> From what I've read in the owners manual, the 822 has very basic calibration. Then again, it is $150 discounted from new since the new 823 is out for sale.





yoda13 said:


> That's correct, the 822's MCACC will only level match and set distances. You have to jump to the 10xx to get advanced.
> 
> I had a 520 and a 921. Good machines, does everything it's suppose to do right. Left me wanting to upgrade in a short period though.


 You would need to step up to the VSX-1122 or the newer VSX-1123 at minimum to be able to take advantage of the Advanced MCACC controls and its 9-band EQ.


*Parametric equalizer*



> Parametric equalizers are multi-band variable equalizers which allow users to control the three primary parameters: amplitude, center frequency and bandwidth. The amplitude of each band can be controlled, and the center frequency can be shifted, and bandwidth ("Q") can be widened or narrowed. Parametric equalizers are capable of making much more precise adjustments to sound than other equalizers, and are commonly used in sound recording and live sound reinforcement. Parametric equalizers are also sold as standalone outboard gear units.
> A variant of the parametric equalizer is the semi-parametric equalizer, also known as a sweepable filter. It allows users to control the amplitude and frequency, but uses a pre-set bandwidth of the center frequency. In some cases, semi-parametric equalizers allow the user to select between a wide and a narrow preset bandwidth.


----------



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

Ah well, for $220 I am not complaining. I have 6 HDMI inputs for future use and I like the HDMI pass-thru.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^^^^ :yeahthat:^^^^^^

You also left room in your wallet for future upgrades, lddude: It will happen but until that day comes enjoy!


----------



## telemike (Apr 8, 2013)

It has enough power, as my wife had it cranking workout music and I could feel the bass upstairs in my mancave room. She had it real loud!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

telemike said:


> It has enough power, as my wife had it cranking workout music and I could feel the bass upstairs in my mancave room. She had it real loud!


utstanding:


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

telemike, how is the pioneer vsx-822 going, i'm thinking about getting one myself. there's a local best buy where I live and they have it for $170.00 clearance sale. need some feedback before I pull the trigger


----------



## BigLouis1971 (Jul 28, 2014)

I was wondering what you guys are using to power the surround back speakers. I mean what kind of amp did you hooked up to the surround back outputs to turn it into a 7.1 channel receiver?


----------

